# Pull Weight Of 1842 Looped Tubes



## joeymega (May 13, 2012)

Does anyone know the approximate pull weight of looped 1842 tubes? I wanted to start using tubes, but I'm recovering from a slight shoulder injury and I want to see if I'd be able to comfortably shoot continuously with them.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I believe 12-14lb is the average.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Try a single tube per side. Light pull, less than 10 pounds, but decent speed. Expect about 200 fps with 32 inch draw.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

OK, I've had my coffee, so I went to my backyard test facility







and tested a set of looped and a set of single 1842s. These are cut for my pull length and relaxed length is 6 1/2 inches. The looped set pulled 14 lb 12 oz at 30 inches and 15 lb 11 oz at 32. The single set pulled 8 lb 2 oz at 30 inches and 8 lb 12 oz at 32 inches. The single produces very acceptable velocities with 3/8 steel, 195 fps at my ear anchor draw (about 32 inches) and 215 fps at full draw. (about 39 inches)


----------



## joeymega (May 13, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys. I think im gonna start off with single per side and work my way up


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Because of Henrys work testing the single tubes I started using them and never looked back. You can get some very respectable speeds with singles and if you want more speed just pull them a little farther. I shoot 7/16 with the 1745 tubes and 1/2 with the 2050's. I set up a slingshot with 1745 tubes for my friend Don and he just told me he got a pigeon with a body shot using 68 caliber paintball. He said it raised its wing just as he got ready to shoot and he dropped it in its tracks. So they will generate some energy.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Henry in Panama said:


> OK, I've had my coffee, so I went to my backyard test facility
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Henry,

Many thanks for posting the info! I think we would all very much appreciate seeing the same testing done with 1745s for comparison







(6 1/2" length, draw weight @30", draw weight @32", velocity with 3/8" steel @32")

Thanks,
Northerner


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Northerner said:


> OK, I've had my coffee, so I went to my backyard test facility
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Henry,

Many thanks for posting the info! I think we would all very much appreciate seeing the same testing done with 1745s for comparison







(6 1/2" length, draw weight @30", draw weight @32", velocity with 3/8" steel @32")

Thanks,
Northerner
[/quote]

Thanks to a gift from Hrawk, I have one slingshot fitted with 1745 singles. I'll do the tests tomorrow.


----------



## Stevotattoo (Jun 28, 2012)

thanks Henry....i too prefer using singles


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

My test session didn't work out. The tubes pulled far too light, almost one pound less than my 1842 tubes. On close examination they are smaller in diameter than my 1842s. They also shot a bit faster with .30 cal lead and about the same with 3/8 steel, which squares with my earlier comparisons between 1842 and 2040. At any rate, I can't make the tests I promised. Either someone else will have to make them or you guys will have to wait until I get another piece of 1745. Sorry.

But, based on past testing, I predict that 6.5 inch single per side 1745 will pull about 10 pounds @30 inches, be a bit slower than 1842 with ammo lighter than 3/8 steel and a bit faster with ammo heavier than 3/8 steel.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Henry in Panama said:


> On close examination they are smaller in diameter than my 1842s.


Ooops, must have got my tube's mixed up, sorry about that.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> On close examination they are smaller in diameter than my 1842s.


Ooops, must have got my tube's mixed up, sorry about that.
[/quote]

No problem, my friend, I love 2040.


----------

